# Abbath from immortal gets political



## Nick (Oct 4, 2007)

I just read an article saying Abbath is running for some sort of election in Norway and one of his policies is to stop global warming by covering the world in permafrost!!

can any of the Norweigans on this board confirm this?

probably the most grim, kvlt, tr00 thing iv ever heard lol.


----------



## Rich (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope this is true (or should it be tr00?) If I lived in Norway, I'd definitely vote for Abbath  











Abbath wants *you* to vote for him


----------



## Apophis (Oct 4, 2007)

I could be nice


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2007)

id love there to be a party political broadcast with one by one played behind it


----------



## Raziel2p (Oct 4, 2007)

Probably not, but I'll be digging into it.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 4, 2007)

Hohohoh, I can't imagine Abbath like a gobernator or something like that, i just have his grim image on my head, it's difficult to see him on a suit 

IF the guy it's clever i think that will be nice to have it as politic.


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2007)

no suit required, the pic i saw he was taking an interview in full corpse paint and wearing similar clothes to the above pictures haha!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome! I'd vote for him!


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 5, 2007)

if *I* lived in Norway i'd vote for his execution, what a sad fuckin twat.


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2007)

why? do you think he is actually serious? 

If youv seen immortal interviews youd realise that there is very much a parody element to their band.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that's a pretty obvious fact


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2007)

sadly not all black metal bands are the same, some do indeed take it seriously lol


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, but they're not nearly as cartoony as immortal


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2007)

tr00 and thats why i love immortal


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 5, 2007)

PERMAFROSSSSTTT!!!! lol so badass


----------

